# Initiaalize without gage



## diego06310 (Aug 30, 2012)

Can i initialize my gerber cnc rouetr without a initialization gage?
I lost it.
Need to route 2" hdu material.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Is this for initial set-up of your Z axis?


Z-axis electronic Height Gauge tutorial for TAIG CNC Benchtop Mill Milling Machine - YouTube


Seems Enco is out of them. I've seen them on other sites, but not for $95.00.


----------

